# Looking for small diameter RDA



## Danny (21/10/14)

Hey everyone looking for suggestions and who has stock of RDAs with a small diameter. Looking at 20mm and below I guess. I know most of the IgoS are around that diameter but not sure who has what. Even better if you have one that you have played with and think is great please let me know what it is, and hopefully one of our superb vendors will have stock. Thanks so much.
P.s. Already considered the cyclone but no ways to get my hands on one


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Danny said:


> Hey everyone looking for suggestions and who has stock of RDAs with a small diameter. Looking at 20mm and below I guess. I know most of the IgoS are around that diameter but not sure who has what. Even better if you have one that you have played with and think is great please let me know what it is, and hopefully one of our superb vendors will have stock. Thanks so much.
> P.s. Already considered the cyclone but no ways to get my hands on one



@Danny as you may have gathered I would recommend the Cyclone for flavour. I assume you don't like ordering from overseas sites as you say there is no way to get your hands on one? I assume you are not after a bottom fed version but one to use as a normal dripper? If that is the case I may be able to help you once my two Group Buys are complete because some of the AFC kits come with a non BF Deck...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (21/10/14)

Atomic, Trident V2
www.vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (21/10/14)

For budget, there's the Smoktech Scar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/10/14)

You can't go wrong with an atomic @Danny

19mm Diameter
AFC - 1.5mm / 2.0mm/ 3.0mm air holes
Runs single coil and dual

and in my opinion it's superb for flavour!

Oh and vapeclub should have stock within a week or so i believe

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (21/10/14)

Thanks so much everyone. Wow this community is great at advice and support, two very solid options there for me to consider. @Rob Fisher if there is a chance that would be amazing. Definitely after normal dripper not bottom fed, Im holding out on bottom feeding till we have a lovely regulated bottom fed device

Thanks again everyone for the awesomeness!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Danny said:


> Thanks so much everyone. Wow this community is great at advice and support, two very solid options there for me to consider. @Rob Fisher if there is a chance that would be amazing. Definitely after normal dripper not bottom fed, Im holding out on bottom feeding till we have a lovely regulated bottom fed device
> 
> Thanks again everyone for the awesomeness!



Sweet! Will keep you posted!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Some info on the Cyclone and Cyclops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scholaratari (31/3/16)

I'm posting on this article to find out who actually stocks an Atomic in this day and age, I need one for my collection.


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Scholaratari said:


> I'm posting on this article to find out who actually stocks an Atomic in this day and age, I need one for my collection.


As far as I know, no vendors stock these at this time. Best will probably be to post a request in the Classifieds: Wanted. Even then, the Atomic was more popular in bottom fed format, but you might just get lucky. Otherwise get a clone from Fasttech.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scholaratari (31/3/16)

I saw one on Fastech and its not that pricey either. Was trying my luck to see of I could find one locally. Any other 19mm Diameter RDA's you can recommend?


----------



## Andre (31/3/16)

Scholaratari said:


> I saw one on Fastech and its not that pricey either. Was trying my luck to see of I could find one locally. Any other 19mm Diameter RDA's you can recommend?


Yip, link to the Fasttech one in my post above. Cannot think of any other 19 mm ones off the bat.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Scholaratari said:


> I'm posting on this article to find out who actually stocks an Atomic in this day and age, I need one for my collection.



Reosmods have them in BF flavour and they call it the RM4.

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


----------

